# Royal Poinciana



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I have about 50 seeds for this tree. Ranked as one of the top 5 most beautiful trees in the world. We happend to have a half dozen or so within about 10 miles of me. Anyone have any reccomendations on germination and planting. I planned on planting in the back corner of the yard which is sheilded from the north wind.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

some close ups of the flowers.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

It's a little too cool for them to grow up in this part of the State. I have a friend in Costa Rica that has them planted down either side of his driveway. They have been trimmed over the years and now create an arch across the drive, which is about a half mile long. It is a sight to behold when they are in full bloom. BTW.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

A neighbor about a mile down the road has two, one purchased from a nursery and another he planted from seed. They were planted in 2004 and now stand about 20' tall. Blooms were outragous this spring. My wife and I saw them in Playa Del Carmen when were were there last year.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

3 seeds planted and all three were about 6" tall when I came back from my trip to Minnesota.


----------



## tater salad (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Rodwade

I wish to purchase a few of those seeds from you Rodwade.....How have the seeds that have sprouted doing for you!!!!

Please let me now,


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I left out of town and 2 of the 3 I planted dried out over the week when they were just 3" tall. I planted the third and babied it for a while. It's growing great in the back yard now. You can get seeds, but honestly you can get a tree that will probably bloom earlier at a green house. Corpus Christi Turners has several of different sizes. I picked one up for about $19 or so one day. I'm going to give the seedling to my mother who lives by the lake to grow. The seeds can be germinated fairly easily and I had good luck. I'll gladly trade you some seeds for something. I'm building a Cajun Microwave got any parts or pieces laying around you don't use that I could swap you for some seeds?
Rodney


----------



## tater salad (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Rodwade......:cop:

Thanks for the reply.....I live in SugarLand and I won't be traveling any where close to you.....No, I don't have any parts for your cajun microwave...sorry wish I could help ya out.

I guess I'll have to look around at some shops here in the Houston area.

thank you and god bless,
Dale
Aka: tater salad


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Tater, pm me an address I'll see if I can ship you an few.

Rodney


----------



## tater salad (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Evening, RodWade :flag:

I just want to say thank you......Ill let you now how everything turns out!!!!

Ill send you a PM and give you my address and telephone number.......:cheers:

Tater Salad


----------

